# Wasatch - Timp Cow Tag



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone else have a Wasatch Timp Cow tag? We've hunted the face of Mahoghany above Pleasant Grove - no sign, (my son-in-law did see a couple just off the top ridge about 1 mile away), also hunted above Tibblefork res, - no sign and also above Dry Canyon above north Orem and again no - sign. I'm thinking they just haven't come down yet. I really thought we'd see at least some sign above Tibblefork. We don't have horses or 4 wheelers. I'm afraid we might have to hike up one of the canyons to Sage Brush Flat but if we get something up there it's at least a 4+ mile hike back down the canyon. That would be a few trips up and back to get something out. Maybe we'll get a break and have some heavy snow in the next couple of weeks to maybe push them down.

Anyhow, just wondering if others are having the same experience as us.


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

I know a few guys who got one on opening day, not sure where they went though.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

is the east side of timp in the unit?


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, it is. I think it's on the west side of Provo Canyon rd - Sundance rd up over the loop. I thought about trying above Sundance but I don't know where the private property ends and public begins. Up AF canyon the road is gated now at Pine Hollow. Without a 4 wheeler or a horse I guess we could mountain bike in on the Timpooneke road with my little Red Flyer wagon in tow in case we got one.:shock:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That sucks because 75% of the unit is inaccessible. Be very careful above Sundance. Even if you're close to the line you'll get harassed by Redford's goons.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

+1 on the above sundance advice. However, I do know of a few herds that hang out above some some of the parking lot trailheads to hike timp. If it were my tag, I would start hiking the trail until you find a good vantage point. Albeit, I typically hunt the west side when I am in this area.
If you can get enough snow, hiking the hills above the Cedar Hills golf course (be sure to be high enough into the forest land) can be productive.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> +1 on the above sundance advice. However, I do know of a few herds that hang out above some some of the parking lot trailheads to hike timp. If it were my tag, I would start hiking the trail until you find a good vantage point. Albeit, I typically hunt the west side when I am in this area.
> If you can get enough snow, hiking the hills above the Cedar Hills golf course (be sure to be high enough into the forest land) can be productive.


I've been watching this herd since fall. They are still on top and on the backside. I look abt every night from my driveway. Not enough snow to push them down yet. Good luck.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You in cedar hills marty? I loved it when I lived just off the golf course. On my way to work the graveyard shift I could see bighorns, elk, and deer all in my neighborhood.
One night in particular on Canyon Road just before the mouth of AF canyon, within 100 yards of each other in the road itself were a 6pt bull, a 3/4 curl ram (decent mass), and a nice 4 pt.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I have this tag as well. I have not been out yet, but will be this weekend. I will let you know what I see. A few years ago we had the later tag and it was quite easy, but this early tag has had me a bit concerned. Crossing my fingers for snow!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I do. It's a great place. Love seeing the animals close to home. Especially the sheep.


----------



## kc.clyde720 (Nov 7, 2013)

I can get you on some elk, I have the alpine tag but apparently your unit includes mine. So if you would like to join me your welcome to. I usually have horses and have taken 2 people up to kill their elk already I haven't shot because I don't want my hunt to be over ha ha. If you want yo join up PM me


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

kc.clyde720 said:


> I can get you on some elk, I have the alpine tag but apparently your unit includes mine. So if you would like to join me your welcome to. I usually have horses and have taken 2 people up to kill their elk already I haven't shot because I don't want my hunt to be over ha ha. If you want yo join up PM me


Thanks for the offer KC! I think we may try down on the south end of the unit and see what we find. I found some really good Utah County Parcel maps that show the private property lines above the mouth of Provo Canyon so I can avoid those areas. I'll keep you posted.

http://maps2.utahcountyonline.org/ParcelMap/ParcelMap.html


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure we'd run into them up behind Mahoghany on Sage Bruch Flat but I'm afraid I'd shoot one and then have to make a few trips backpacking them down, so I'm looking for easier options this early. Maybe we'll get a huge snow fall before the 22nd that will bring them down. Good Luck to ya!


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I do. It's a great place. Love seeing the animals close to home. Especially the sheep.


It's a great place to live. I live in NE PG. I just wish we could thin out all the people. Too crowded for me! I love seeing the animals in the area. Before I messed up my knee at the top of Battlecreek in 2009 on Saturday mornings I used to run/hike from Grovecreek around the back and down Battlecreek. It was just under 10 miles from my doorstep to my doorstep and the fastest I did it was 2:17. I've seen Deer, Elk, Turkeys, Coyotes and even Moose on that run.

I used to hear the coyotes more often and I haven't heard them for quite a while. I miss that. I really do!:-(


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Wait for the snow to fly and then you will be able to find them in the cliffs above Molly's nipple or in that huge bowl just north of cedar point. I keep a close eye on this herd as well so ill let you know what I see.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

90redryder said:


> Wait for the snow to fly and then you will be able to find them in the cliffs above Molly's nipple or in that huge bowl just north of cedar point. I keep a close eye on this herd as well so ill let you know what I see.


Thanks a bunch Red! I appreciate it.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I havent had much time to watch that timp elk herd in the past 2 weeks, have you been able to find them yet?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Me either. Although I saw the sheep on the golf course today.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I spent this weekend looking. I found two groups, still very high. Much higher than I would have thought they would have been. I had only a half day to hunt the day I found them and it was not enough time to make it happen. (dang Christmas parties )
On a side note, I have seen 3 great bucks though. Lots of does, very few bucks as a whole.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The dwr only needs three bucks to breed all the does up there. Then they'll plug in the fawn data to boost buck doe ratios and then sell ten times as many tags as that area can handle to people too stupid to know any better.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> The dwr only needs three bucks to breed all the does up there. Then they'll plug in the fawn data to boost buck doe ratios and then sell ten times as many tags as that area can handle to people too stupid to know any better.


Or transplant...


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

The snow made a big difference! I was actually able to get a huge cow last Saturday. Even with the snow it was a hard drag getting her out, a lot of it was downhill though so that made it better. We have two more tags to fill so we're going back out until we can fill them. Sad things is that I hung her in the back yard and it's frozen solid. It's too dang cold. I may have to cut it in half and hang it in my garage for a week or so.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Good to hear you filled your tag. Did you make your kill on mahogany? If so how low were they?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

90redryder said:


> Good to hear you filled your tag. Did you make your kill on mahogany? If so how low were they?


Curious as well.


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

Last Saturday I got mine about half way up from the bottom to the top of Mahoghany and at the mouth of the biggest draw near the middle north and south of Mahoghany. My Son and I went up early this morning a little further north and worked south along the face and saw a ton of deer but no elk, a couple of older tracks and that's about it. Someone drug one down the face from higher up yesterday. I think they have moved higher or further north. I'm attaching a google earth image if that doesn't work I'm sending the Lat. and Long. Pull up google earth to check it out. 
Latitude: 40°23'39.10"N
Longitude: 111°43'12.83"W

Let me know if that doesn't work.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good work Wasatch! That's about where I thought theh'd be. Try the very north end in the biggest canyon. The hang out at the top of that one.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool, that was about how high up I was thinking, but I was thinking a bit closer to AF canyon.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Cool, that was about how high up I was thinking, but I was thinking a bit closer to AF canyon.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol, I normally run into them about 1/4 mile south of the golf course at the elevation of his marker if there is this much snow. Give it a month and in the middle of the night they'll be on the green.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I hiked mid way up into that canyon this morning and was following a heavily used trail the whole way. They are hanging out at the very tip top of mahogany again, I found remains of a recently killed cow and I'm guessing they have been pushed a little too hard and that's why they went back up. That's some STEEP nasty country up there. There is a bench 2/3 of the way up mahogany and they love to hide on the back side of it since it keeps them hidden, give them a few more days and they should come back down. I'd recommend snow shoes if you plan on hiking up that high, I was in waist deep snow.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

90redryder,
Notice any lion tracks along that mid mountain dliff line?
PM meif you cut any 'big' ones..;-)..


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> 90redryder,
> Notice any lion tracks along that mid mountain dliff line?
> PM meif you cut any 'big' ones..;-)..


No lion tracks, at least none that I noticed. Up high the snow was so deep I couldnt tell what kind of tracks I was following I just knew elk had been there from all the terds everywhere. I know what a lion track looks like but I couldnt tell you whats big and what isnt.


----------



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

I was looking at the odds for this hunt and the late hunt takes 3 points for a guarantee draw. Granted...they only give out 20-30 tags. How big are the herds of cows you all are seeing? Do they usually come down as low as the golf course at night, then work their way back up just before light when we have alot of snow? Sounds like a fun hunt. Better bring your snow shoes and your sled for this hunt it sounds.:grin:


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

The snow is the key for this hunt unless you have a horse and can get up to Sage Brush Flat. I sure wish we would have had a sled last weekend, it would have saved us a lot of sweat and hard work..


----------



## kc.clyde720 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have been watching elk in that unit all week  mainly still high, if you will allow me to join you I can put you on a horse or snowmobile and take you right to them  ill PM you my info


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Kc-
Pm sent.


----------

